# Falling ceiling fabric??



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi all,
I searched for a similar post and if anyone knows of one feel free to give me the link...BUT....if not  im restoring a 1990 E32 735iL and has the common problem of a falling ceiling. My E38 has a little bit of a problem as well. Does anyone know of a good method to to fix this yourself? :dunno:


----------



## DominguesE30 (Feb 22, 2006)

my e30 325e is 2 years old and the fabric on the roof is still up there. no sagging or nothing. Ive never heard of this problem. Maybe try and stretch the fabric out from the ends if u get what i mean?


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

Well common to me at least...i have seen this on american cars a lot more. My guess is that the car sat out in the heat too long and the glue that held the fabric to the car has failed.


----------



## DominguesE30 (Feb 22, 2006)

thats a possibilty to man, but its not common in australia, i mean my mums mitsubishi magna sits outside everyday in the sun and the fabric isnt sagging yet. Maybe take it to a place where they re-trim the interior and ask them to repair your roof. It maybe pricey, i have no clue. Good luck man. Wait till the other guys reply, they know alot more than me


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## jryguyi (Feb 9, 2006)

How much of a falling ceiling are we talking about? Is it just the ends? If it is and you have patience you can just go to an auto parts store and get fabric glue and reattach the fabric yourself.


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

The entire cloth ceiling is has come loose behind the sunroof. It is still attached around the sides but you would have to completely reglue the cloth to the car ceiling I think. :dunno:

Sorry the pics are so BIG!


----------



## jryguyi (Feb 9, 2006)

looks like it has expanded. I think you may be in need of some professional help!


----------



## DominguesE30 (Feb 22, 2006)

crap thats bad :S


----------



## asus888 (May 26, 2007)

My old '91 Magna had the worlds biggest sag over pretty much the entire roof (I don't recomend using the Rug Doctor on the roof of your car, even if it stinks from the smokers that used to own it.) I glued it up with 3M apolstrophy glue, worked well but looked pretty terrible - matched the rest of the car


----------



## 528JD (May 17, 2007)

Typically, the headliner is made up of the outer material - the stuff you see, then a thin layer of foam, say a 1/4 thick stuff, then a cardboard backing.

Possibles:
a. The fabric has seperated from the foam, or
b. The fabric & foam has separated.

3M makes a spray glue thats commonly used to get the material to stick to the foam. (Van converters use it to make their interiors.)

A body shop should be able to handle the repair, or steer you to an interior place..

If you were to try the repair yourself:
a. Use rubber gloves - the surgical kind - you don't want fingerprints on the headliner. And,
b. use a roller, and/or a square of cardboard - say 12" x 12" - this is so that when you press the fabric back onto the foam, your hand print isn't left behind..

Or, like most of the people who have an '80's edition of the caprice classic, with falling headliner, wedge a broomstick in the middle to hold up the material so you can see out the rear window!


----------



## Bombay Jay (Mar 20, 2006)

There is a product out there that is in a syringe, you poke it through the fabric and spray this glue and push the fabric back into place. Sorry don't know the name of it but it is a common product that I have seen at auto parts places.


----------



## Sean McClellan (Feb 11, 2007)

For a temp fix you could use thumtacks, as a last resort. I know it wont be pretty, but it will do the job of holding it up, just another option.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

If you want to save some money, take the headliner out yourself and drop it off at an auto upholstery shop. Be aware that there will be quite a mess created when you take it down.


----------



## dihedral (Jun 27, 2007)

n pinson said:


> Hi all,
> I searched for a similar post and if anyone knows of one feel free to give me the link...BUT....if not  im restoring a 1990 E32 735iL and has the common problem of a falling ceiling. My E38 has a little bit of a problem as well. Does anyone know of a good method to to fix this yourself? :dunno:


Common problem on all cars. Some guys specialize in that repair. About $100 or less for American cars. Simply triple that because of the BMW tax.


----------

